# Am I Gay Quiz



## Guest (Mar 18, 2004)

Here's a quiz for you, Good Luck: Am I Gay? Quiz

How did you do?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2004)

What???


> We think you are Bisexual
> and we are 48.25% confident with our answer


They are so wrong!!


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

They are soooo wrong!!!! My boyfriend's gonna be mad!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

> We think you are Straight
> and we are 98.25% confident with our answer


What's the other 1.75%?!!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

We think you are Straight
and we are 57.68% confident with our answer


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

This sh*t is rigged. But I do think RuPaul is an alien though.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

We think you are Straight 
and we are 99.98% confident with our answer 
OK, I know what you're thinking. I guessed you were straight, big deal. It's a safe bet, since the majority of the population is straight. Especially since people like the guy on the right claim to be straight. If he's heterosexual, anyone could be. That's what's so great about America. 
But hey, I gave it a shot. What do you want me to do, anyhow?

lol..







,-------------------wtf is lahot picture doing on that site


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

We think you are Straight 
and we are 69.14% confident with our answer 
OK, I know what you're thinking. I guessed you were straight, big deal. It's a safe bet, since the majority of the population is straight. Especially since people like the guy on the right claim to be straight. If he's heterosexual, anyone could be. That's what's so great about America. 
But hey, I gave it a shot. What do you want me to do, anyhow?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

> We think you are Straight
> and we are 91.67% confident with our answer


Seems pretty accurate to me..im starting to wonder about you people :rock:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> > We think you are Straight
> > and we are 91.67% confident with our answer
> 
> 
> Seems pretty accurate to me..im starting to wonder about you people :rock:


 Wheres your result, GG???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

That first question is so wrong! Its a catch...hot dogs or buns...come on!



Piran-huhs? Girl said:


> They are soooo wrong!!!! My boyfriend's gonna be mad!!!!!!!!


Yeah cause your posting under his name


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > > We think you are Straight
> ...


 We think you are Straight 
and we are 91.67% confident with our answer


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

98.97% straight. How could they they think im not 100% straight


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

We think you are Straight 
and we are 98.51% confident with our answer 
OK, I know what you're thinking. I guessed you were straight, big deal. It's a safe bet, since the majority of the population is straight. Especially since people like the guy on the right claim to be straight. If he's heterosexual, anyone could be. That's what's so great about America.

See.. hope this doesnt sadden some of you.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

We think you are Straight 
and we are 99.90% confident with our answer


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

What is an Asexual??

We think you are Asexual 
and we are 93.74% confident with our answer 
I was hesitant to even include this category. Is anyone truly asexual? But the way the quiz analyzer is set up, there are 4 categories, and I don't know how else to describe what someone who is not gay, not straight, and not bi is. 
In short, you're one of god's special unique creatures.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> That first question is so wrong! Its a catch...hot dogs or buns...come on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 heheh what are you talking about Karen ... it's me Rod ... my boyfriend will get MAD!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

78.81 % straight


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > That first question is so wrong! Its a catch...hot dogs or buns...come on!
> ...


 Ohhh







I get it..damn Im slow


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > That first question is so wrong! Its a catch...hot dogs or buns...come on!
> ...












Your gay?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KingKong said:


> Piran-huhs? said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Wow way over your head!









Hes straight, but according to the quiz hes bi so hes joking saying that his "bf" would be mad because...oh nevermind I give up.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

> We think you are Asexual
> and we are 16.33% confident with our answer
> 
> I was hesitant to even include this category. Is anyone truly asexual? But the way the quiz analyzer is set up, there are 4 categories, and I don't know how else to describe what someone who is not gay, not straight, and not bi is.
> ...


Ok....


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

wow...am I the only one they called gay?just like 38% though so they could be wrong...

right?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

We think you are Straight 
and we are 92.02% confident with our answer


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mr_rob_boto said:


> wow...am I the only one they called gay?just like 38% though so they could be wrong...
> 
> right?


 You must like the hotdog more than the bun!


----------



## Etnies*Kid (Mar 9, 2004)

We think you are Straight 
and we are 16.54% confident with our answer 
OK, I know what you're thinking. I guessed you were straight, big deal. It's a safe bet, since the majority of the population is straight. Especially since people like the guy on the right claim to be straight. If he's heterosexual, anyone could be. That's what's so great about America. 
But hey, I gave it a shot. What do you want me to do, anyhow?


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I did pick the hotdog, I had a feeling it meant something else, but I would prefer to eat a hotdog than a bun.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

it told me that i was 57.81% sure that i am straight.

i know im 99.95% straight, otherwise i was with another girl only once


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

they were 94.77% sure Im straight, which i am


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

We think you are Straight 
and we are 54.71% confident with our answer


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am 99.98% straight


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

im straight I got a 81.04 %


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

We think you are Straight 
and we are 98.83% confident with our answer

And i chose the hot dog. i thought for sure i would be done for


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

We think you are Straight 
and we are 94.74% confident with our answer 
OK, I know what you're thinking. I guessed you were straight, big deal. It's a safe bet, since the majority of the population is straight. Especially since people like the guy on the right claim to be straight. If he's heterosexual, anyone could be. That's what's so great about America. 
But hey, I gave it a shot. What do you want me to do, anyhow?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

snowcon4u said:


>


 cuttin it close there bud haha :laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

We think you are Straight 
and we are 91.56% confident with our answer


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I got this:

"We think you are Straight 
and we are 98.88% confident with our answer 
OK, I know what you're thinking. I guessed you were straight, big deal. It's a safe bet, since the majority of the population is straight. Especially since people like the guy on the right claim to be straight. If he's heterosexual, anyone could be. That's what's so great about America."

Joe


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

wow, i wasted my time.... it say's i'm 38.3% straight


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

iam biesexual 17 percent or something oh poo what shall i tell my girlfriend


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

6.73% gay


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

funny esh


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

as long as I know im not gay...damn site


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Straight by over 90%...whew!

The hard part is my wife was sitting next to me when I took the quiz. Questions like "Is your best friend a boy or girl" My wife was saying "Mark Girl...I'm your best friend"

I said No way! I'll get a gay mark!









Jeffrey


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i choose girl since out of the 21 friends i have 7 are girls and also i tend to hang out with katie a lot so i choose girl

but i am a bun man


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

We think you are Straight 
and we are 86.71% confident with our answer


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

44% asexual????? isnt asexual when u can have babies without another partner, like worms or snails or something???


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

micus said:


> 44% asexual????? isnt asexual when u can have babies without another partner, like worms or snails or something???


 haha yup :laugh:


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

> We think you are Straight
> and we are 42.28% confident with our answer
> OK, I know what you're thinking. I guessed you were straight, big deal. It's a safe bet, since the majority of the population is straight. Especially since people like the guy on the right claim to be straight. If he's heterosexual, anyone could be. That's what's so great about America.
> But hey, I gave it a shot. What do you want me to do, anyhow?


only 42%? damn. i need to go to a few more bears games or some sh*t


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

The quiz says I'm bisexual...which is correct!

I'm straight and a lesbian


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

no comment


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I have a question, if you all know you're straight, than why did you all take a test to make sure you were all straight?

By the way, the quiz said that I was straight and they were 27.78% confident with their answer....what the f**k does that mean?


----------

